# Keeping two intact males under the same roof.



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

There may never have any issues. I know many breeders or people who compete with their Goldens who have multiple intact boys who get along wonderfully.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Train your dogs and be ready to correct any behaviors that do lead to fighting and hormonal interactions..... good example is mounting. I do not allow my dogs to mount each other because we saw that become a huge issue with our first two (intact) dogs. Same thing with any playfighting or bullying. Playfighting is great exercise for them - it's the best thing for their heart health, at least according to one of our long time vets (who unfortunately retired a few years ago - he was awesome). But when it goes too long or you notice one or the other dog tiring or getting frazzled, you have to step in and break them up. 

Definitely though - boys are very easy. Mine sleep together. Share the same toys. Eat right next to each other. Swim together. They take turns peeing in the same spots. As I was telling one of my neighbors on our walk today.... I've never regretted bringing Bertie home. Jacks is a happier boy these days because he has a little buddy following around after him everywhere. Now especially that Bertie is the same size as Jacks, the playfighting has definitely become something they both enjoy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We had 2 intact males for several years. They got along great. We monitored their rough play time. Our breeder said listen to the tone of the growls and watch the bitey face behavior. When it gets too loud and rough and the tone changes step in and stop them. We only had to do that once and they played and wrestled every day several times. They never tried to hump each other and never marked in the house. We were not in the business of breeding so they were never around females in season.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an intact male golden (2yrs) and my son has an intact male lab (1.5yrs) so far so good with both of them. We also have a 3yr old intact female lab. We dont have any problems when she is in heat either. All three dogs are very laid backed tho all are more submissive than dominate.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Our last two dogs, one golden and one golden/border collie mutt (I use the term mutt lovingly) were intact and they lived together for about 8 to 9 years with no fights and no problems. Never fought, never went for the other's food bowl, always waited for their snack turn, played together and slept together.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

As long as they're well trained I don't think you'd run into any problems. Not all in-tact dogs are out to get each other lol


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Right now I have two intact boys (10 yrs, 4 yrs and well, I guess you can count Bally too but he is only 4 months old so doesn't count). Have had a 3rd intact adult male here for showing too so that definitely made three. They are wonderful and I don't have any problems. Now I am unquestionably the top dog in the family but I certainly don't have to press that to keep things in line. My guys have zero problems with each other. Best of luck!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the reassurances. I just needed to hear it from people who've been there, I feel much better. I just get so tired of everyone assuming I'm irresponsible because I have intact boys, and that the boys must be moments away from suddenly becoming "aggressive". The most astonishing thing is, the only dogs my adult male has ever had trouble with were dogs who were behaving extremely badly to him, his brother, or us. Actually, that's a lie, he hung a licking on a female who was threatening my nephew. What an awful dog, better neuter him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have two intact males in my home, but Remy is still intact and I have found that he gets along much better with other intact males than with neutered males.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Never had an issue with two young intact boys. Both have a solid obedience foundation as well which I think is important. The younger of the two is now living with my parents as he didn't turn out to be a show dog. Even now, I just open the door to the house and Gibbs flies inside and they have no issue at all even when they haven't seen each other in a while. I think it is more about training and understanding dog behavior. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

